# Navel ill....how to treat?



## arabianequine (Jun 29, 2012)

I have given 3 doses of penicillin long acting so far 2 1/2 ml every 3 days for the past 9 nine days. I asked for a return call from my vet tonight which they did not do because the last time I gave him some antibiotics was on Monday. 

He seems better but not 100 % still seems weak when stands up legs still swollen and wobbly. 
He is an angus calf steer born like beginning of June probably 2-3 weeks old now. Was rejected by his mom supposedly and I dont think he got colostrum. Was getting fresh cow milk from local dairy and I now have him on powdered 20/20 milk. I gave him a shot of muci the first day I gave the penicillin which was the next day after getting him. 

He does seem healthy and active not really eating hay much yet. 

His eyes did seem awfully big when we first got him. It seems like he may have some fluid on his spine. Not sure if that is related to the navel ill. His joints were huge they are less swollen but I think some swelling is still there. 

Can I give more antibiotics and for how long?

How much and how often? I have both the regular and long acting penicillin. 

Thank you for any help....and I will be calling vet tomorrow again. Irritates me they did not return my call.


----------



## animalfarm (Jun 29, 2012)

When I was first learning, my vet had me give my calf 10ml of fast acting pen. 2x day for 10 days.


----------



## redtailgal (Jun 29, 2012)

Your doing all the right things.  Be patient, and continue the antiobiotic until ALL symptoms are gone, and then for another 72 hours.

Navel ill can take a while (as long as three weeks in severe cases) to clear up, most esp with calves that didnt get adequate colostrum.  Check to make sure that there is no abcess forming at the navel site, and check affected joints for a "squishy" feeling........this would be a joint abcess.  If these abcesses are formed, they would need to be drained, and probably by the vet if you have no experience in it.

Keep him warm and dry, and encourage some movement, light massage to the joints could be helpful.

You could also consider giving some banamine to help with the pain and swelling.  This should encourage some movement.

Keep him on the meds and doses that you have him on since he is showing improvement.

This takes awhile.


----------



## arabianequine (Jun 29, 2012)

I am confused on the doseage that should be given too. I still did not get a call back from my vet again today after calling again today. I am switching vets I think....they are too rude for me anymore. 

I talked to another vet and he said to do the regular penicillian he said it works better faster and like 2-3 cc for 5-7 more days. The bottle says 1ml for every 100 pounds. I think I am gonna do the 3 cc for today right now. 

I am confused cause I hear about the high doses and then the vet says the smaller dose.


----------



## arabianequine (Jul 3, 2012)

I am thinking I may change routes and go with some LA 200 in a few more day if not better. 

Still about the same. I think the fluid on spine is getting less. He seems to be up a bit more. He is eating well and interested in doing so. 

The vet said do the 3 cc for 5-7 days and if that dont do it switch to LA 200 because he said it could be this sickness that starts with the letter "M" but that is what will only work for it. 

He still seems to be weak in the legs and limp. Also some swelling still in the joints. I may take him in to the vet soon too. 

Is there any reason I should not give this steer the LA 200?


----------

